# PC not starting after new CPU installed



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

I just installed a new AMD 1090T on a ASUS M3A78 EM motherboard and now my PC is not starting up.


I checked and ensured that all plugs and connectors are connected to my motherboard. I plugged in the PSU cable, and hit the power switch. My motherboard's LED light comes on.

I then press the power button - and nothing. No POST, no beeps, and no fans spin. Only the motherboard light comes on.


This is what I did:


I updated the BIOS prior and the latest BIOS support the 1090T CPU. I've used this PC fine for a month or so with these BIOS.

I turned off my PC, turned off the power and unplugged it. After waiting for a few minutes, I opened it up and unplugged all plugs, video card, PCI cards ect.

I then removed my motherboard. Next I removed a Sunbeam Core Contact 120mm heat sink/fan - this took a bit of effort, had to physically remove motherboard before getting it off.

I then removed my 9950BE and installed my new 1090T and 92mm Xigmatek LOKI heatsink/fan with TX2 thermal compound on my ASUS M3A78 EM.

I am concerned the motherboard might have got damaged during the process of removing and installing my CPU heatsink. But the light on the motherboard comes on when I plug in the power, does that mean it is not a motherboard-related issue?


----------



## CyaN1de (Mar 3, 2011)

Check power switch connector on the mobo perhaps?


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you clear the BIOS before turning the system off?
Try a CMOS clear just in case.

EDIT: additionally - did you make sure the CPU power connector is in place?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 3, 2011)

Is your old CPU still around? Can you put that into the motherboard and see what result you get with it? If its the same result, check to see if any of the pins in the socket got bent. If they did, carefully try and straighten it out. If you break the pin, the motherboard is FUBAR. 

If the old CPU produces the same results as the new CPU, try installing everything on cardboard outside of the case and boot up and see what happens. If it boots up fine, you had a short going from the case to the motherboard.


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

I double checked the system panel connector for power and reset, and found I had installed them incorrectly. Now the system starts, the fans power up but there is no POST.


----------



## CyaN1de (Mar 3, 2011)

As stated clear CMOS.

Remove any unnecessary equipment such as storage drives, optical drive etc. 

Use 1 RAM stick in first slot if using more than 1 stick at the moment. If still no post, try the 1 stick in each slot. If still no post, try another stick of RAM. (I had this problem recently with RAM not playing nice with the mobo).


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

CyaN1de said:


> As stated clear CMOS.
> 
> Remove any unnecessary equipment such as storage drives, optical drive etc.
> 
> Use 1 RAM stick in first slot if using more than 1 stick at the moment. If still no post, try the 1 stick in each slot. If still no post, try another stick of RAM. (I had this problem recently with RAM not playing nice with the mobo).




How would I clear CMOS exactly? And does this rest the BIOS? If it does, the motherboard won't recognize my 1090T.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

No it won't wipe the BIOS update 
All it does is default the BIOS settings to factory default, but you will lose settings like time/date/CPU configuration etc.
The BIOS will then default to a detect setting (if you like), so your hardware will run fine.

There should be a battery on your mobo which you can remove, or alternatively, there's an "clr CMOS" jumper you can use to short it (about 5-10 seconds).
Make sure power is OFF when you clear the CMOS!


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, I removed all hard drives, video card, and one RAM. Still no POST.

I will try my CMOS next.

But if it is a CPU comparability issue or hardware issue regarding the CPU, would it POST?


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, if for some reason the BIOS update didn't work, then your CPU cannot be recognised, so the system will not POST.
However, if you're convinced the BIOS update was successful, then there should be no compatibility issue..

EDIT: you will need to clr CMOS before you can try POSTing without your graphics card


----------



## CyaN1de (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Well, if for some reason the BIOS update didn't work, then your CPU cannot be recognised, so the system will not POST.
> However, if you're convinced the BIOS update was successful, then there should be no compatibility issue..
> 
> EDIT: you will need to clr CMOS before you can try POSTing without your graphics card



He was using Mobo prior with flashed BIOS according to his first post.

I'm assuming your board has OB Video capabilities?

Mine just beeps at me until I put the Vid card back in


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

CyaN1de said:


> He was using Mobo prior with flashed BIOS according to his first post.
> 
> I'm assuming your board has OB Video capabilities?
> 
> Mine just beeps at me until I put the Vid card back in



Just making sure mate.
That mobo has on-board gfx, yes, hence another need to change the BIOS setting to default by the CMOS clr


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 3, 2011)

Kistel said:


> Ok, I removed all hard drives, video card, and one RAM. Still no POST.
> 
> I will try my CMOS next.
> 
> But if it is a CPU comparability issue or hardware issue regarding the CPU, would it POST?



How can you see if you POSTed or not if you removed the video card? Have you tried putting the old CPU in like I suggested and see what happens?


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

I will try the old CPU next. 

For now, how do I remove my CMOS battery? My manual does not tell me what I must do to pull the battery out. Do I just physically pull it out?


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

It's better if you try the CMOS CLR jumper first.
Should be close to the battery itself


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> It's better if you try the CMOS CLR jumper first.
> Should be close to the battery itself



I tried clearing the CMOS through the CLR jumper. That did not work. I can not figure out how to physically remove the CMOS battery.

If there is a psychical issue with the CPU pins, will it even start up?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone considered that this is a am2/am2+ board?

It probably needs a bios upgrade if it supports 6 cores at all.


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone considered that this is a am2/am2+ board?
> 
> It probably needs a bios upgrade if it supports 6 cores at all.



I've already got the latest BIOS, which according to the ASUS website, support the 1090T.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

If there's a bent or broken pin, then you have no chance of the CPU working, that's correct..
Try the above suggestion of using your old CPU & see if it POSTs then


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> If there's a bent or broken pin, then you have no chance of the CPU working, that's correct..
> Try the above suggestion of using your old CPU & see if it POSTs then



Ok. Going to put the old one in. No bends on the pins for the 9950BE. Removing the heatsink now.


----------



## CyaN1de (Mar 3, 2011)

Kistel said:


> I tried clearing the CMOS through the CLR jumper. That did not work. I can not figure out how to physically remove the CMOS battery.
> 
> If there is a psychical issue with the CPU pins, will it even start up?



Did you unplug the power supply, change jumper, wait 10 seconds, return jumper, plug PSU back in? No need to pull the battery if you unplugged the PSU.


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

CyaN1de said:


> Did you unplug the power supply, change jumper, wait 10 seconds, return jumper, plug PSU back in? No need to pull the battery if you unplugged the PSU.



I did all of that. Same result. 

I just removed the 1090T - no bends on the pins either. 9950BE is in. It entered POST - but there was a double beep. 

Entered in BIOS. I will have to update the BIOS again. Loaded Windows.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

Kistel said:


> I did all of that. Same result.
> 
> I just removed the 1090T - no bends on the pins either. 9950BE is in. It entered POST - but there was a double beep.
> 
> Entered in BIOS. I will have to update the BIOS again.



Take note of the BIOS version and ensure that it's the same as the latest version.


----------



## CyaN1de (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't you just love computers?


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

CyaN1de said:


> Don't you just love computers?



Absolutely! xD
Just a bit of a minor hassle sometimes


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Take note of the BIOS version and ensure that it's the same as the latest version.



I am running 2701 - ASUS states that the 1090T was supported in version 2401. 


Do I have to get 2401? I assumed 2701 would have supported it.

LOKI is doing good in terms on temps at idle.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

Then I can only presume your CPU is supported.
LOKI?


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 3, 2011)

Xigmatek LOKI is a heatsink.

Maybe you have a dead CPU, RMA the thing since it seems like you've ruled out pretty much everything else.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah! Thanks for that 

It could be a dead CPU.. or it could be starved for power, which is why I wondered about the 4-pin plug being connected :/


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Ah! Thanks for that
> 
> It could be a dead CPU.. or it could be starved for power, which is why I wondered about the 4-pin plug being connected :/



Which 4 pin plug to be specific?


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

There's a white 4-pin socket just above the CPU, where you need to have the relative 4-pin power plug inserted.
However, as your 9950BE seems to be running fine, I must now presume that was in all along anyway :/


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

I tried putting the 1090T back in, exact same hardware configuration as what worked with the 9950. Same issue.

So I put the 9950 back in, and now I can not get it to POST with the 9950 either.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

Seems odd how hardware that worked fine before, now won't work at all.
Either.. there's a missed or incorrectly plugged-in cable somewhere .. or you have a different issue altogether.
Is the mobo in the case as it was before?
How old is your Power Supply?


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Seems odd how hardware that worked fine before, now won't work at all.
> Either.. there's a missed or incorrectly plugged-in cable somewhere .. or you have a different issue altogether.
> Is the mobo in the case as it was before?
> How old is your Power Supply?




PSU is 2 years. Antec Earthwatts 500. Don't think it would be an issue since all the lights and fans seem to come on. 

Looked through the case and manual for the motherboard, and it seems like everything is plugged in. 

Motherboard is in the case. Very odd how the 9950 was able to get into Windows once, and now it can't. I didn't chance anything with the hardware aside from putting the 1090T back it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2011)

Kistel said:


> PSU is 2 years. Antec Earthwatts 500. Don't think it would be an issue since all the lights and fans seem to come on.
> 
> Looked through the case and manual for the motherboard, and it seems like everything is plugged in.
> 
> Motherboard is in the case. Very odd how the 9950 was able to get into Windows once, and now it can't. I didn't chance anything with the hardware aside from putting the 1090T back it.



I hate to mention it but i personally would bite the bullet and purchase a newer board that uses DDR2 instead of fighting with a older 780G chipset

here is a nice 785G with ACC and DDR2 support

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130237


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 3, 2011)

if i am not correct that board is 3+1 phase chokes i would check for temps


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> if i am not correct that board is 3+1 phase chokes i would check for temps



Any insight on how I would do this?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 3, 2011)

download core temp


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> download core temp



Wouldn't I have to be in Windows to do such a thing? Right now I can't get into the BIOS with the 9950 or 1090T...


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 3, 2011)

why not press delete key to enter bios at post up


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> why not press delete key to enter bios at post up



Because I can't? If I could get into BIOS or Windows, I wouldn't have made the thread in the first place.

As of now, the only thing that happens is that the power lights and fans come on when I turn on the power. I can not enter the BIOS at all.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 3, 2011)

sounds like you're using a usb keyboard, try a ps2 keyboard


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> sounds like you're using a usb keyboard, try a ps2 keyboard



Keyboard is PS2.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 3, 2011)

does your system beep, if so when it beeps press delete key like crazy when it beeps


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds to me like your grounded out....there may be conductive debris under the mobo or a post where one shouldn't be...I'd remove the MOBO and rebuild the entire system....with the same parts..mobo could also have warped


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

I doubt there was anything under the motherboard, but it is worth a try to remove it again.

If the motherboard warped, then why would it have got into BIOS/Windows that one time? 

Keep the suggestions coming. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree there may be a short happening, which is why I wondered if the mobo was back in the case the way it was to begin with 
Good luck!


----------



## Brandenburg (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Absolutely! xD
> Just a bit of a minor hassle sometimes



Just have to know how to talk to them.. and perhaps lie to them when appropriate

Guess I've been fortunate


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to clear cmos again. Unplug power supply, hold in power button, then jump clr cmos pins.


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> I agree there may be a short happening, which is why I wondered if the mobo was back in the case the way it was to begin with
> Good luck!



Yeah, it is in the case. I have not tried placing it on card board just yet. I believe this was suggested. 

So I should:

1) Remove all components, place on card board. 

2) Remove motherboard, place on card board.

3) Check for debris below motherboard, and check or any physical issues on the motherboard. 

4) Put it all back together. 


And is that all?


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

You may wish to try and get it to POST outside of the case first, after examining it (and the case) for either debris, or a wayward screw.
If the mobo POSTs just fine on cardboard, then there was definitely a short whilst installed in the case.
Whilst on cardboard, only have the essentials plugged in: power/CPU/RAM (1 stick will do) and keyboard 

EDIT: oops.. you may want to hook the monitor up too


----------



## Kistel (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> You may wish to try and get it to POST outside of the case first, after examining it (and the case) for either debris, or a wayward screw.
> If the mobo POSTs just fine on cardboard, then there was definitely a short whilst installed in the case.
> Whilst on cardboard, only have the essentials plugged in: power/CPU/RAM (1 stick will do) and keyboard
> 
> EDIT: oops.. you may want to hook the monitor up too



And should I put in the video card as well when doing this?


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 3, 2011)

yes, if you need to start it without the power button from the case touch the two prongs that the switch is connected to with a screwdriver.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 3, 2011)

Kistel said:


> And should I put in the video card as well when doing this?



If your last successful POST was with the graphics card installed, then yes. Otherwise use the on-board


----------



## Kistel (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, physically removed the CMOS battery, configured the jumpers as the manual says, and put them back in place. Put the battery back in.

Same issue.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd RMA the cpu as a precaution and get another mobo.......
If you state the case that the cpu was DOA and ask for return shipping most places will do that...


----------



## Kistel (Mar 4, 2011)

I will be getting a new motherboard in a few days, likely the M4A785-M ASUS.

I will try the 1090t and 9950 in that board and see if it starts with both processors. My concern is this, if the 1090t is damaged or DOA and I stick it in a new board, could it damage the board? And would using the 9950 in the same board after the 1090t end up damaging the 9950?


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 4, 2011)

No to both.
A dead CPU will not damage the new mobo.

I'm curious as to why the old mobo died though...
:/


----------



## Kistel (Mar 4, 2011)

I am wondering the same thing.

Either the motherboard was damaged when removing/reinstalling it into the case, or it was damaged when removing the Sunbeam Core-Contact Freezer (my original CPU fan/heatsink), which required lots of force to remove.

I stumbled upon this post where a 1090t killed someones board: 
http://forums.amd.com/forum/message...37&parentid=1199311&FTVAR_FORUMVIEWTMP=Single

Sounds similar to my experience.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 4, 2011)

That seems somewhat coincidental yes, but inconceivable, as a CPU drains power, rather than give it out.
I understand your concern though, for sure.
I had an issue similar to this, but it turned out to be my PSU which decided to die right at the time of me updating my BIOS :/
Stuff worked.. then didn't then did again then died completely.

The problem is.. we may never know the real culprit, although a new mobo may help to sort out what truly does still work 

Sorry to hear about your problems nonetheless.


----------



## Kistel (Mar 5, 2011)

I will probably be getting an AM2+/AM3  ASUS M4A785-M  board, it is quite similar to my previous board and affordable. 

Is this a good choice for the 1090t (assuming no overclocking)?


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 5, 2011)

I think it would be just fine, especially considering you're stuck with DDR2.
As far as I'm aware, the M3A and M4A series of mobos are pretty solid


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

usually if the psu goes it well make a click sound, then the pc well reboot or shut off


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 5, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> usually if the psu goes it well make a click sound, then the pc well reboot or shut off



I've never had a dying PSU make that noise yet :/
Perhaps I've been lucky in the last 20-odd years?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

well maybe u havent heard it


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 5, 2011)

Well..as a PSU tends to be made of solid-state components, with only a fan as the moving part, what would cause that sound?
I could understand capacitors et al making that noise, but that tends to be followed by something like a puff of smoke


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 5, 2011)

If your looking for a cheap board to get you what you need and leave a path to the future then I'd suggest this board...ASRock N68C-S UCC AM3/AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 7025...


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 19, 2011)

take the cmos battery out and put it back in? lol


----------

